# Im in North Alabama and Im looking for some Hickory,Apple, and Pecan wood.



## stro3579 (Feb 18, 2013)

Can anyone local help me out?  Need some hickory,apple,and or pecan wood.  Cant seem to find any.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Stro!

I get all my hard to find smoking woods at Baxter's Original online store.

http://baxtersoriginal.com/

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## jsbguin (Feb 18, 2013)

Alabama Gas, Light, and Grill has wood chunks in oak, hickory, apple, pecan, etc. It's located in Homewood, AL. 

Where in NWAL are you located? I'm in Double Springs.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 18, 2013)

I usually get mine from Publix....not the pecan..but they have apple and hickory chunks near the charcoal


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 18, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I usually get mine from Publix....not the pecan..but they have apple and hickory chunks near the charcoal


No pecan trees up there in south Tenn????

  Craig


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 18, 2013)

Howdy Craig! I am about 45 min from the Tennessee line in Alabama. There are a few pecan trees out in the back of the church next door. Cant get to the wood....dang it!!!!

I haven't seen it sold locally tho. Gonna start looking. Keep hearing how great it is.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 18, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Howdy Craig! I am about 45 min from the Tennessee line in Alabama. There are a few pecan trees out in the back of the church next door. Cant get to the wood....dang it!!!!
> 
> I haven't seen it sold locally tho. Gonna start looking. Keep hearing how great it is.


Hahahahaha I was just being a wise guy..

Actually you live in a beautiful part of the country..

During my years in the BSA we camped,climbed.hiked and repelled at a place just east of you..ever been to Sandrock near Leesburg???

We also went to a place north of there just south of the border to hook up with them crazy spelunkers...

               Craig


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 18, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy Craig! I am about 45 min from the Tennessee line in Alabama. There are a few pecan trees out in the back of the church next door. Cant get to the wood....dang it!!!!
> ...



I know you were....been thinking about all the wind and the branches falling....and if that could be used. Lol!!!!  We do live in a pretty area....but you live near the beach! To me....that is pure heaven!


----------



## stro3579 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry I haven't responded. I thought I had my notification set up to send me emails to my phone. 
I am in Madison area. I was looking for bigger pieces of wood not chunks.


----------



## stro3579 (Feb 19, 2013)

jsbguin said:


> Alabama Gas, Light, and Grill has wood chunks in oak, hickory, apple, pecan, etc. It's located in Homewood, AL.
> 
> Where in NWAL are you located? I'm in Double Springs.


Madison


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 19, 2013)

Stro3579 said:


> jsbguin said:
> 
> 
> > Alabama Gas, Light, and Grill has wood chunks in oak, hickory, apple, pecan, etc. It's located in Homewood, AL.
> ...


I am in Madison too.


----------



## stro3579 (Feb 19, 2013)

Kathryn, where do you get your wood from?


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 19, 2013)

I go to Publix and get some of their chunks in the Greenwise bags.  BUT I do have some Apple wood from a friend's farm.


----------



## stro3579 (Feb 19, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I go to Publix and get some of their chunks in the Greenwise bags.  BUT I do have some Apple wood from a friend's farm.


Would you be interested in selling some of the Apple wood?


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 20, 2013)

Stro3579 said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > I go to Publix and get some of their chunks in the Greenwise bags.  BUT I do have some Apple wood from a friend's farm.
> ...



You can pop over and get some....no charge! Don't have that much....and you are welcome to some! Mainly its branches.  Send me a pm.....Thumbs Up


----------



## aeroforce100 (Feb 20, 2013)

Academy in Decatur usually has   what they call mini logs bagged  for ~$10.00 a bag


----------



## stro3579 (Feb 20, 2013)

aeroforce100 said:


> Academy in Decatur usually has   what they call mini logs bagged  for ~$10.00 a bag


Sweet. I really appreciate all the help. They are building a academy on 72 in Madison. I can't wait


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 20, 2013)

Have you heard where the Academy Sports is going to be?  I like that place...just don't want to drive to Decatur...even tho it's not that far.

Kat


----------



## stro3579 (Feb 20, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Have you heard where the Academy Sports is going to be?  I like that place...just don't want to drive to Decatur...even tho it's not that far.
> 
> Kat


72 and Nash road. Across from dairy Queen.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 20, 2013)

Cool! Close enough!


----------



## murchie edward (Aug 28, 2013)

Anybody in the Birmingham  Alabama area is interested i have Pecan and Apple wood , sticks,chunks,lumps and sawdust  available , wood is green and bark is on


----------



## mtnsweetchef (Jan 22, 2017)

Are you still interested in Hickory?


----------

